# Fishing around Tybee island mid May



## Gahighpockets (Apr 15, 2016)

Annual camping trip to Tybee, first time taking boat (19' Swan Point CC) and looking for places to go fishing. Love to fish for flounder, lived and fished in USVI for 20 years so would like to do some near shore to artificial reefs if weather permits. Staying at the city campground so looking for best ramps to put in. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 18, 2016)

What city?


----------



## Gahighpockets (Apr 22, 2016)

Fifth wheel will be at the city campground.  Plans now are to take boat down weekend before camper and leave at Tybee Marina till I get there


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Apr 24, 2016)

*Tybee*

Go to the bait shop at the marina. Lots of knowledge in there


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 24, 2016)

Jimmy Lee Armel said:


> Go to the bait shop at the marina. Lots of knowledge in there<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Second that..


----------



## Gahighpockets (Apr 24, 2016)

Tybee marina? That is where the boat will be for a month, that way I can spend a couple more weekends exploring


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (May 2, 2016)

Lazare to creek yea


----------



## wellwood (May 3, 2016)

Bull river. Fish points on out going tides. There is a place called the Salt Pond to. Everybody knows about it. It holds fish from time to time. Be careful. You can get stuck in and around it.


----------

